
Games For Thinkers - jamesbritt
http://www.gamesforthinkers.org/
======
jamesbritt
There's a discussion[0][1] going on about whether programming is math, and it
got me thinking about how I so disliked math in grade school until I got into
a class that taught a different kind of math.

We played assorted "math" games and it was a lot of fun. I taught me to see
math in a new light.

After some Googling I found that all those games are available from the same
company, hence this post.

In particular I recall playing WFF'n Proof, Tac-tickle, and The Propaganda
Game.

0:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8052957](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8052957)
1:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8038631](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8038631)

